# New injectors



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey guys, I just tossed in a set of SARD 550cc galley injectors on an S13 rail, with my high flow lines and a KA24E fuel cap. I cranked the boost up to 15psi. My car made damn near 250 with the 370cc's, any guesses on wheel horse now that I'm at 550cc? I'm taking her to the Dyno this month, and I'm wagering 275-300whp.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Here's my setup:
1997 KA24DET: top mount Garrett T04E at 15psi, Tial 38mm external wastegate, 3" intake and FMIC piping, Z32 TT MAFS, 24x16x3" FMIC, Greddy Type S blow off valve, S13 KA24DE fuel rail with SARD 550cc side feed injectors, KA24E fuel rail cap, high flow fuel lines, Z32 TT fuel filter, Z32 TT fuel pump, 3" exhaust to dual tip 3" muffler, S13 wiring harness w/ external coil, SAFC-II, Stage I race clutch, 2" spring drop, J30 VLSD, a borrowed set of 18x8 racing slicks

I obviously badly need an MSD spark box and a 5 degree advance, but everything will be in by the end of the summer. My friend has a similar setup on a GT28R bottom mount turbo, and he rolled 197rwhp (bad run on the dyno) and runs low 13s. I have a bigger MAF than his, SAFC-II, and a much larger turbo. I should be able to make a lot more power than him.

In order to lay down a good run, I need to borrow Dan's 18x8 slicks, and it still hops like crazy. I need better shocks, the MSD box, and an S13B auto ECU to lay down a good run. I'll get it all together by August though, and then I'm hitting the 1/4.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Cool shit man, Post the results ASAP!




Cant wait to get started on my turbo system...


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

The SAFC is only supposed to be able to handle injectors that are 50% bigger than stock. Won't you be running a bit rich with that setup? Or does the Z32 MAFS correct for that?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

SAFC II is basically good for limitless size on the high impedance injectors. I have a friend with 760cc injectors on SAFC-II, and it still corrects just fine. The problem is that SAFC-II only offers up to 50% "correction," but when you increase the MAF size, you increase the whole ratios, so the correction can be less than 50%. Mine was way below 50% anyways.
I have the boost at 15psi, and I just got hold of a Q45 MAF. Lol, this thing is MASSIVE. I hope I will be able to put those 550cc injectors to their full load! Wish me luck on breaking 300whp.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

when you kill this engine, can i have a piston?


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

> SAFC II is basically good for limitless size on the high impedance injectors. I have a friend with 760cc injectors on SAFC-II, and it still corrects just fine. The problem is that SAFC-II only offers up to 50% "correction," but when you increase the MAF size, you increase the whole ratios, so the correction can be less than 50%. Mine was way below 50% anyways.
> I have the boost at 15psi, and I just got hold of a Q45 MAF. Lol, this thing is MASSIVE. I hope I will be able to put those 550cc injectors to their full load! Wish me luck on breaking 300whp.


Ah yes, I thought so. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I hope I will be able to put those 550cc injectors to their full load! Wish me luck on breaking 300whp.


YOU CAN DO IT!!!!! :thumbup: :givebeer: :thumbup:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I just bought a new external ignition coil to provide some more spark power. This means that I have to rework my current setup (still the S14 distributor with internal coil) with yet another S13 harness for the external coil setup. Wish me luck. 
At this point, I've been though ever single 240SX harness and spark system ever made.


----------

